# NO MEAN SOLDIER By Peter McAleese



## Wolfe (2 Sep 2005)

I Suggest to everyone to read this book its Excellent. Personally i loved It. Its about a British soldier also former SAS who became a mercenary fought in Africa and later on fought the Colombian drug lords as a mercenary really, good book.

Cheers


----------



## the 48th regulator (2 Sep 2005)

I have read it three times,

I love the book and he is quite the character.

I saw his book, Mcaleese's Fighting Manual, and didn't have the ducats to purchase it many moons ago, I think your thread has fired me up to look again.

dileas

tess


----------



## Wolfe (2 Sep 2005)

Well i am pleased  ;D i am gonna sleep now and i am gonna read the book i love it. Like i mentioned in another reply about the pre-deployment depression the beginning of the book, when i read the 1 page it fires me up to read the book its ruff the 1 page but i understand the Meaning and i am sure that you do too.

" This was the first time i had been in contact and killed anyone. I felt good, I felt hard. But the euphoria was nothing to do with ending another person's life. I felt good because i had not panicked, I had not let down my friends, I had reacted as a professional soldier trained by professional soldiers, and the excitement of the firefight was nothing short of fantastic. I've never taken drugs but I can't believe there is anything which can equal the thrill of battle. I loved it."

- Peter McAleese

Cheers


----------



## Ranman (2 Sep 2005)

Wolfe said:
			
		

> Well i am pleased   ;D i am gonna sleep now and i am gonna read the book i love it. Like i mentioned in another reply about the pre-deployment depression the beginning of the book, when i read the 1 page it fires me up to read the book its ruff the 1 page but i understand the Meaning and i am sure that you do too.
> 
> " This was the first time i had been in contact and killed anyone. I felt good, I felt hard. But the euphoria was nothing to do with ending another person's life. I felt good because i had not panicked, I had not let down my friends, I had reacted as a professional soldier trained by professional soldiers, and the excitement of the firefight was nothing short of fantastic. I've never taken drugs but I can't believe there is anything which can equal the thrill of battle. I loved it."
> 
> ...



Night bud!

Some things never change...I remember on long marches when we got a rare short rest while the rest of us sat back and enjoyed the momentary break you would pull out a book and read....I allwaysed admired you for that!


----------



## Wolfe (2 Sep 2005)

the 48th regulator .... do you know were i can find mcaleese's fighting manual i searched ebay.ca, ebay.com, amazon.ca, amzon.com and its out of stock its almost impossible to find this book and it looks great....so if you have any idea please reply thx.


Wolf


----------



## the 48th regulator (2 Sep 2005)

I found this info on indigo.ca.

It has all the info (isbn number too).   I have been doing the same as you and searching all over.

Good luck and let me know if there are extra copies if you find it, I will do t he same for you.

dileas

tess

edit, here is the link to amazon.ca


----------



## Wolfe (2 Sep 2005)

Tanks i am in Montreal so i searched indigo stores and the book is not available in all the stores in Montreal but if i find copies i will inform you.


----------



## Gunner98 (2 Sep 2005)

Perhaps you could get Wes to pick you up a copy, see Allen & Unwin of Aus:
http://www.allenunwin.com/military/product.asp?ISBN=0304356840

or Country Books of UK at:
http://countrybookshop.com/cgi-bin/search.pl?category=JWH


----------



## Wolfe (2 Sep 2005)

I searched both websites and all i found its the book i already have no mean soldier but there is no sign of mcaleese's fighting manual thx anyways gunner98 i am gonna keep on searching.

Wolf


----------



## Gunner98 (2 Sep 2005)

Sorry Wolfe, I was confused -  try these:
http://rayrilingarmsbooks.com/cgi-bin/rrb455.cgi/4621.html

http://www.netstoreusa.com/hjbooks/075/0752800639.shtml


----------



## Wolfe (2 Sep 2005)

Nice, thanks, well i am gonna try to buy it, its a little bit expensive but its worth it. Go check the web sites the 48th regulator.

Thx Gunner98


Wolf


----------



## Glorified Ape (15 Sep 2005)

lol I posted re. McAleese's Fighting Manual in another thread and didn't even see this one. You can find it here:

http://www.amazon.ca/exec/obidos/ASIN/0752800639/qid=1126760990/sr=8-1/ref=sr_8_xs_ap_i1_xgl/702-3027260-3660800

It's not cheap, but Amazon.ca's got the cheapest price I've seen. I happened to find my copy in a bookstore a couple years ago and the idiots had it on sale for 9.99 (my luck). 

I haven't read No Mean Soldier but if it's anything like his Fighting Manual, it must be good. I love the manual - he covers so much and on top of that, he spices up the information with anecdotes from his experiences. I gave it a bit of a review and "table of contents" here: 

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34102.0.html


----------

